# Light duty freebie that I treat as a consumable



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for another tip.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just picked up their flyer for Jan. Your choice of free 5×7' tarp, or the little flashlight or something else, I forgot. it also has a coupon for 25% off a single item for one day only. I can't remember if it is Jan 2nd or not. It is in the console of my truck.


----------

